# Eigenbau Fahrradhalter innen



## tosa (16. Dezember 2009)

kurzer Hinweis:
Nicht wundern. Ich habe meine HP nach tausend Jahren mal neu aufgesetzt und irgendwann werden die Bilder evtl. verschwinden.
Hier der neue Link, damit der Beitrag weiterhin abrufbar bleibt.

Eigenbau Fahrradhalter






Los geht's:

Nächste Woche geht's nach Dänemark und da ich nicht den Transporter nehmen kann, musste irgendwas her für den alten Bora. Einfach reinschmeißen ging nicht, denn Familie und Gepäck muss ja auch mit.

Hier mein kurzer Abriss von heute Abend in Sachen Eigenbau.

*15:15 Uhr*
Idee verfestigt sich - irgendwas Selbstgebautes muss her...


*15:36 Uhr*
Vorbereitungen: Auto ausmessen, Rad ausmessen, Skizze machen, Keller nach Material absuchen, 2 Bier besorgen








*15:56 Uhr*
Material auf Länge geschnitten (Rohr und Flach, alles Edelstahl)







*16:50 Uhr*
Grundrahmen fertig geschweißt







*19:14 Uhr*
Achsaufnahme und Radhalterung aufgeschweißt







*19:34 Uhr*
Zurröse aufgeschweißt, kompletter Halter fertig







*19:45 Uhr*
Probeaufbau im Keller







*19:58 Uhr*
Test im Auto











Passt, wackelt und hat Luft.
Halter wird im Auto an den Zurrösen gesichert.


*20:15 Uhr*
Tatort fängt an...


Aufwand: 5 Stunden + Radspanner + 3m Rohr + 1m Flach + Reste + 2 Bier.
Eine genaue Anleitung gibt es demnächst auf meiner HP...
Ist jetzt fertig mit mehr Detailbildern: Direktlink Eigenbau

cu Tom


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2009)

Schön,schön!

Da ich ein alter,fauler Sack bin  hatte ich mir mal noch einfacher mit einem Brett und 2 Blechwinkeln als Achsaufnahme zusammen geschraubt.Dazwischen noch ein abgelängtes Röhrchen damit die Gabel nicht zusammen gedrückt wird............. ferdisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

sieht sauber aus! 
Aber warum der Aufwand? Ich stelle das Fahrrad (mit altem Spannbettuch drüber) ohne Vorderrad links oder rechts (bei 2 Rädern halt links und rechts) in den Kombi und sichere es an den im Auto vorhandenen Zurrösen. Daneben/dazwischen kommt das Gepäck.
Trotzdem, tolle Arbeit!

Ciao Carlo


----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sieht sauber aus!
> Aber warum der Aufwand? Ich stelle das Fahrrad (mit altem Spannbettuch drüber) ohne Vorderrad links oder rechts (bei 2 Rädern halt links und rechts) in den Kombi und sichere es an den im Auto vorhandenen Zurrösen. Daneben/dazwischen kommt das Gepäck.
> ...



Danke. Lässt sich so einfacher auch in anderen Autos transportieren (z.B. in meinem Transporter auf der seitlichen Bank, wenn mal wieder alles vollgemölt ist oder in Schwiegermutters Auto  ).

Eigentlich wollte ich nur was basteln und etwas Sicherheit im Auto haben (lässt sich einfach am Boden verzurren).
Des weiteren möchte ich noch eine Dreckauffangschale in die Konstruktion basteln (Kunststoff), damit ich bei Drecktouren die Kiste einfach ins Auto stellen kann.

Das ganze Gestell + Fahrrad lässt sich immer noch locker mit einer Hand tragen (Sattel auf Schulter).

cu Tom


----------



## Robert01 (17. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Lösung, gefällt mir gut. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich ähnliches vor, nur wollte ich anstatt Edelstahl Alu verwenden. 
Gescheitert ist es schon im Ansatz, denn in meinen A4 Avant passt mein Bike auch nicht mal ansatzweise hochkant mit ausgebautem Vorderrad hinein (20" Rahmen mit ner 120er Fox).
Ist der Bora soviel höher ?

Robert


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Saucoole und einfache Idee, gefällt mir! 

Aber ne Wanne oder Boden braucht das Teil schon noch. Einmal zur Schonung des Kofferraums und andererseits (wie du schon anmerktest) zur Sammlung von Wasser & Dreck... 


Manuel


----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Schöne Lösung, gefällt mir gut. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich ähnliches vor, nur wollte ich anstatt Edelstahl Alu verwenden.
> Gescheitert ist es schon im Ansatz, denn in meinen A4 Avant passt mein Bike auch nicht mal ansatzweise hochkant mit ausgebautem Vorderrad hinein (20" Rahmen mit ner 120er Fox).
> Ist der Bora soviel höher ?
> 
> Robert



120er Gabel hab ich ja auch und das Rad passt gerade so hinein.
Zum Hineinschieben kippe ich das Hinterteil des Halters (mit montiertem Fahrrad) einfach ein wenig an und schon passt es durch die Heckklappe. Das geht ganz easy. Hab das vorher mal ausgemessen und gesehen, dass am Lenker genau 3 cm Luft sind, wenn ich die Aufnahme 2cm hoch mache. Deshalb habe ich auch Flachstahl für die Querstreben genommen um keine Höhe zu verschenken. Sonst hätte ein dünnerer Winkel auch gereicht. Beim Hinterrad ist ja noch genug Luft ohne Sattelstütze.

Manuel: Du hast recht, da kommt noch eine Wanne rein. Muss erst ein wenig Material besorgen (war nix im Keller ). Zusätzlich werde ich dann 4 Laschen zum Anschrauben der Wanne anschweißen.
Für nächste Woche muss ne Plane reichen...

cu Tom 

PS: Anleitung ist jetzt fertig mit mehr Detailbildern: Direktlink Eigenbau


----------



## dre (17. Dezember 2009)

... bei 5 Stunden harter Arbeit nur 2 Bier ???


----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... bei 5 Stunden harter Arbeit nur 2 Bier ???



OK, ich geb's zu: es waren 3... (das Dritte nach getaner Arbeit)

Aber zwischendurch muss man ja auch arbeiten und ne Flex mit 3,8 im Kopf ist nicht so der Bringer...

cu Tom


----------



## herkulars (17. Dezember 2009)

Zum Problem der Höhe: Absenken der Federgabel hilft enorm, sofern die Möglichkeit gegeben ist. Wie man auf Deinen Fotos unschwer erkennen kann wäre da mit abgesenkter Gabel noch ordentlich Luft.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Dezember 2009)

Alter, ich weiß nicht wovon ich mehr begeistert sein soll, davon, dass Du mal eben aus ner Laune heraus sowas baust (in der Tat habe ich vor solchen Leuten einen heiden Respekt) oder dass Du im Keller auch noch das Material und Werkhzeug für so spontane Bastelattacken rumliegen hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Zum Problem der Höhe: Absenken der Federgabel hilft enorm, sofern die Möglichkeit gegeben ist. Wie man auf Deinen Fotos unschwer erkennen kann wäre da mit abgesenkter Gabel noch ordentlich Luft.



Stimmt genau! 
Ist aber auch schön, wenn man es einfach so hinein schieben kann... 



-MIK- schrieb:


> Alter, ich weiß nicht wovon ich mehr begeistert sein soll, davon, dass Du mal eben aus ner Laune heraus sowas baust (in der Tat habe ich vor solchen Leuten einen heiden Respekt) oder dass Du im Keller auch noch das Material und Werkhzeug für so spontane Bastelattacken rumliegen hast...



Danke für die Blumen!
Ich bastel halt gerne als Ausgleich für den Job und die Geräte sind in den Jahren halt zusammen gekommen. Das Schweißgerät hatte ich mir zugelegt für die Sanierung meines Stahlseglers (Beschreibung auf der HP) und ist wohl das teuerste Stück Werkzeug in meiner Sammlung aber auch das Genialste. Das Material stammt von den Resten der Fußreling am Schiff. 

cu Tom


----------



## -MIK- (17. Dezember 2009)

LOL, allein die Geschichte zu Deinem Zeug ist interessant... hrhrhr


----------



## Lemming (17. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Zum Problem der Höhe: Absenken der Federgabel hilft enorm, sofern die Möglichkeit gegeben ist. Wie man auf Deinen Fotos unschwer erkennen kann wäre da mit abgesenkter Gabel noch ordentlich Luft.



Mit einem Spanngurt lässt sich jede Gabel absenken.

Tante Edith sagt: Schickes Ding was du da mal fix gebrutzelt hast.


----------



## Robert01 (17. Dezember 2009)

Luft aus der Gabel lassen... sicher hilft das, kam für mich allerdings überhaupt nicht in Betracht, ein Spanngurt erst recht nicht. 
Nee, dann das Bike doch lieber in die Horizontale.
@tosa:
Wegen deiner Gabel... laut Signatur fährst du ein AMS 100. Ist dort nicht ne 100er verbaut? Bei mir haben in der Höhe etwa 10cm gefehlt, da hilft auch schräges "Einfädeln" nichts. Zumal ich zur Fixierung der Gabelhalterung die Rastpunkte der Rücksitze nutzen wollte. Dort ist in der Höhe noch weniger Platz.

Robert


----------



## tosa (17. Dezember 2009)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Luft aus der Gabel lassen... sicher hilft das, kam für mich allerdings überhaupt nicht in Betracht, ein Spanngurt erst recht nicht.
> Nee, dann das Bike doch lieber in die Horizontale.
> @tosa:
> Wegen deiner Gabel... laut Signatur fährst du ein AMS 100. Ist dort nicht ne 100er verbaut? Bei mir haben in der Höhe etwa 10cm gefehlt, da hilft auch schräges "Einfädeln" nichts. Zumal ich zur Fixierung der Gabelhalterung die Rastpunkte der Rücksitze nutzen wollte. Dort ist in der Höhe noch weniger Platz.
> ...



Hi Robert, exakt, es ist eine 120er Gabel drin 
Die 100 steht für den Dämpfer. Das neue 125er hat also hinten 125mm.

10cm sind natürlich schon heftig. Ich glaub, da wär bei mir auch Schluss.
Spanngurte mag ich auch nicht.

cu Tom


----------



## PlanB (17. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Ding! So spontane Ideen sind meistens die besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosa (18. Dezember 2009)

PlanB schrieb:


> Schönes Ding! So spontane Ideen sind meistens die besten!



Danke. 

Ich bau jetzt noch an die Rücksitze eine Holzplatte, damit mich mein Rad und der Halter nicht massakriert bei einem Crash.

cu Tom


----------



## tosa (31. Dezember 2012)

Mhh, hab jetzt nen anderes Auto und die Frage ist nun, was ich dafür bauen soll? 








Dat Ding hat ne Anhängerkupplung. Gibst da nicht schon Ideen?

cu Tom


----------



## dirty sam (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Wat wiillste? Dat Bike inne Karre? 

Nee, mal Klartext. Bei den Fahrzeugen mit Stufenheck und zum Innenraum permanent abgegrenztem Innenraum hast Du doch nur die Möglichkeiten:

- Laufräder herausnehmen und alles flach in den Kofferraum legen
- Dachträger
- Biketräger auf der Kupplung

Auf der Kupplung verdecken die Räder teilweise die Leuchten und somit brauchst Du einen zugelassenen Träger. Da ist ein Eigenbau zwar denkbar aber wohl unwirtschaftlich. 
Also suche Dir einen der käuflichen Träger für die Kupplung aus oder wähle eine der anderen Möglichkeiten.
(...nehme mal an, Du willst das Auto behalten  )

Gruß
Sam


----------



## tosa (31. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, Räder abbauen und ab in den Kofferraum. 

Hab ich überhaupt nicht dran gedacht und das Teil hat einen riesigen Kofferraum. Probiere ich mal aus.
Ist auf jeden Fall besser als draußen...

cu Tom


----------



## dirty sam (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Leg ein paar alte, abgenutzte Decken drunter und dazwischen, bei denen es keine Rolle mehr spielt, ob die vom Bike irgendwelchen Dreck aufnehmen. Die brauchst Du dann auch nicht waschen, sondern nur gelegenlich ausschütteln.
Draußen finde ich aus mehreren Gründen nicht gut. Das Rad zerlegen ist nervig, aber mit dem Fahrzeug nicht zu vermeiden, wenn Du es innen transportieren willst.
Achte drauf, die Transportsicherungen in die Bremssättel zu schieben, wenn die Laufräder raus sind. Die kannst Du dann gleich im Fahrzeug lagern.

Gruß und guten Rutsch
Sam


----------



## tosa (31. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!

Und natürlichen auch einen guten Rutsch!

cu Tom


----------



## antique (31. Dezember 2012)

Aus der Modellreihe W 123 gibts auch Kombis, genannt T-Modell.... mit Motoren vom 200 D bis rauf zum 280E 

Allerdings ist der Kofferraum der Limousine für die damalige Zeit riesig und schluckt wirklich viel Gepäck. Ein Tüftler aus den Niederlanden hat mal einen Nachrüstsatz für umlegbare Rücklehne bei der Limo entwickelt. Frag mal im /8 Club nach, die haben darüber mehr Wissen.


----------



## tosa (31. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Lehne!

Twagen ist mir zu teuer.

cu Tom


----------



## PeterTheo (6. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand einen Radhalter für einen Multivan mit langem Radstand, wo man nicht das Vorderrad ausbauen muss? Die Räder passen da locker rein, aber nur mit Bastelei für die Ladungssicherung. Da ich keine Lust mehr habe den Anhängerträger zu verwenden, müssen die Räder jetzt innen rein, ich finde aber leider nicht einen Halter für den Innenraum. 

Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?


----------



## tosa (2. September 2014)

Nicht wundern. Ich habe meine HP nach tausend Jahren mal neu aufgesetzt und irgendwann werden die Bilder verschwinden. Im Startbeitrag habe ich den Link auf die neue HP gesetzt, so dass der Beitrag weiter abrufbar bleibt.

Hier der neue Link:

Eigenbau Fahrradhalter





cu Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2014)

der threadtitel verwirrt mich - da ist die rede von fahrradhalterinnen. gibts da jetzt spezielle für ladies bikes?


----------



## tosa (3. September 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der threadtitel verwirrt mich - da ist die rede von fahrradhalterinnen. gibts da jetzt spezielle für ladies bikes?



Ja ist nur für Mädchen!

cu Tom


----------



## markus-maximus (3. September 2014)

Mein 29" geht weder am Stück noch aufrecht in den A6. ..ist der einzige Nachteil gegenüber dem 26" Vorgänger..
a) zu hoch
b) zu lang
c) Lenker zu breit
d) Satteldecke hat ne Schraubverschluss

Beim nächsten Auto kommt das Rad mit zum probieren 

Zum Glück habe ich noch ne T4 für die Sachen hier.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. September 2014)

Ein Gender-neutraler Threadtitel...


----------



## tosa (3. September 2014)

Verkauf den A6. T4 ist sowieso besser.
Dann klappt's auch immer mit den großen Rädern...

cu Tom


----------

